
How to Obfuscate: What misinformation on Twitter and radar have in common - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/49/the-absurd/how-to-obfuscate
======
tyingq
This is pretty common in the reputation management arena too.

Say, for example, you have some criminal charge like assault and it shows up
for google searches of your fairly unique name.

A reputation management company can flood the internet with other content
containing similar keywords, but a positive context. And links to the content
that raise it up the ranks, burying negative info down off the front page of
the Google results.

"Frank Billingsly Assaults High Prices by..."

"Bailing Out My Sailboat, by Frank Billingsly"

And, of course, also content without those keywords, but with the name.

------
Etheryte
The introduction with WW2 era radar and chaff was a great starting point and I
think other privacy-related discussions and articles should follow suit:
framing the whole discussion in relation to some real-world phenomenon makes
it a lot easier to follow and understand, especially for non-technical people.

------
losteverything
Good read

Some thoughts

How does one die on facebook? Can i die myself?

More and more it seems that we just cant rely or believe internet connected
words. Too much doubt

From genealogy perspective a) did my ancestors obfuscate - is the letter my
ggggm wrote about family during the revolutionary war true? And b) imagine 4-5
generations from now when they look back at all our data morsels and get
totally confused

